# When should the yolk sac disappear?



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi 

I had a viability scan yesterday (I'm 10 weeks and 5 days pregnant with twins) and all seems to go well.  I looked at the report they gave me last night and noticed that twin 1 is still showing a yolk sac.  I thought this should have disappeared a while ago and am worrying that something might be wrong.  Could it just be that the placenta hasn't taken over yet?  Would really appreciate your thoughts on this. 

Thanks.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Don't worry, until the placenta takes over in a couple of weeks, the yolk sac is just supporting that twin a bit more, the sonographer would have alerted you to the consultant if they had been concerned,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Oh thank you for your quick response emilycaitlin, that is reassuring to know.  I will try not to stress so much now


----------

